# Umformung nach NAND



## Münchner (15. Mai 2010)

Servus mitanand.
Ich hab einen Term, den ich in eine NAND (und später auch mal in NOR) Schreibweise überführen soll.
Ich tu mich allerdings mit der de Morganschen Regel schwer.

Hoffe, ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen, habs angehängt, wie ichs mir gedacht hab, dass es stimmt.

Gruß
Münchner


----------



## Nicer (15. Mai 2010)

also

doppelte negation = nichts , also wenn du was doppelt negierst , bleibt es einfach so ( logisch bei 0 und 1 ) ^^

ob das stimmt kp , ich kenn dieses Morgansche gedöns nicht , is länger her ^^


----------



## XHelp (15. Mai 2010)

Also die Umformungen liegen bei mir ein Weilchen zurück, aber:

1. Zeile 2 zu 3: bei dir wird aus cd > ca...
2. Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass bei der Zeile 1 zu 2 die Striche komplett gezogen werden (alle beide)

Der Trick ist folgender... du kannst ja die gesamte Formel 2 mal negieren und es bleibt das Gleiche. Also machst du 2 komplette Striche über die Formel.
Laut De Morgan ist ja -(a+b) = -a * -b.
Also ziehst du den 1. Strich über dem ODER Operator runter und da wird ein UND draus. Und da ja am Anfang 2 mal negiert hast, steht da im Endeffekt NAND, was du auch brauchst...

Dein Ergebnis scheint zu stimmen (bis auf die oben genannten Punkte). Nur würde ich es noch an deiner Stelle weiter Vereinfachen und bei --c (uw.) nur c hinschreiben.


----------



## Münchner (16. Mai 2010)

Ah, cool, danke euch für die Antworten.
Ich schreibs grad nochmal neu und stells nochmal rein
Gruß
Münchner


----------



## Münchner (16. Mai 2010)

Also wie ichs jetzt verstanden hab.
Über die Ausgangsform nen Doppelstrich drüber. Einer von denen "kürzt" sich weg, in dem ich die + zu * wandle. Dann hab ich ja immer noch einen kompletten Strich drüber. Der hebt ja dann eigentlich, die über den einzelnen Buchstaben bestehenden auf, weil doppelte Negation. Die Negationen auf den Buchstaben werden dann quasi getauscht, oder versteh ich des falsch?

Gruß
Münchner


----------



## Marco13 (16. Mai 2010)

Ich glaub' der zweite Schritt stimmt so nicht. Da fehlt die negation der einzelnen Elemente...

```
ab + cd 

Doppelt negieren:

=======
ab + cd 

DeMorgan (für die "untere" Negation) anwenden

_______
--   --
ab * cd 


Das wäre dann 
(a NAND b) NAND (c NAND d)
```

Kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## Münchner (16. Mai 2010)

Also ich habs nochmal versucht, nach nem Skript des ich gefunden hab (Info Skript: http://www.mathematik.uni-marburg.de/~ngrund/lehre/TechnInfo01/Skript/K04_UmwandlungGatter.pdf), Folie 10.

Ich hab mir dabei ein Schaltnetz aufgemalt, in dem ich nur noch NAND Gatter hab (erste Zeile in meiner angehängten Rechnung). Von dem aus bin ich dann Schritt für Schritt zurück.
In der Logik (wenn des halt auch stimmt) gehts mir irgendwie ein, aber über _de Morgan_ muss ich da ja auch ohne die Malerei hinkommen...


----------



## Marco13 (16. Mai 2010)

War da jetzt noch eine Frage dabei...?


----------



## Münchner (16. Mai 2010)

Wenns stimmt, dann nicht mehr


----------

